# Unknown Language: ИэВлеЧніе ?



## stevie_velvet

Hi

I'm working on translating a document for a friend, but firstly need to determine the language
It appears to be roamanized Cyrillic ??, is approx 100 years old & appears to be a form of birth certificate

The Title (excluding case) are:

-----------------------------------------------------
ИэВлеЧніе  ИэЪ YCTaBa O BOИнCKOЙ  ПOBИннOCTИ 
-----------------------------------------------------


Obviously the next step is translation of the 32 page document, but any help appreciated!

thanx in advance

stevie


----------



## stevie_velvet

It feels like russian or russian dialect ?


----------



## Kolan

stevie_velvet said:


> It appears to be roamanized Cyrillic ??, is approx 100 years old & appears to be a form of birth certificate
> 
> The Title (excluding case) are:
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------
> ИэВлеЧніе  ИэЪ YCTaBa O BOИнCKOЙ  ПOBИннOCTИ
> -----------------------------------------------------


This is straight Russian. It reads "Extract from the Conscription Act"


----------



## stevie_velvet

Thanks Colan

do you translate as well ?

stevie


----------



## stevie_velvet

Hi

If anyone can translate this Russian transcription document.

Both side of the document can be found here:

flickr.com/photos/24678816@N00/1277102809/
flickr.com/photos/24678816@N00/1277102787/

              1 suave 1 at excite dawt com 

...remove the spaces & change the dawt!


thanx in advance


----------



## Q-cumber

stevie_velvet said:


> It feels like russian or russian dialect ?



This is an old Russian as per grammar rules of the 19th century.


----------



## stevie_velvet

Yes, the document was made in 1903

thanx


----------



## Q-cumber

*stevie_velvet *

Do you really need the full translation or do you just want to know the content  of the documents?


----------

